# Track addition.



## lvendramini (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,I just joined today.I have bought a Bachmann n scale plug&play train set.I have cut the board to fit the 34x24" track set and I want to add extra tracks to go inwards creating an over/under pass,basically an oval within an oval but in one continuous loop for simplicity.I want to know what tracks I need .I think I need 11.25 radius tracks but in what lengths?This is my first train set and I want it to be "busy" enoudh to keep my grand kids entertained.Thank you all.Cheers all,Leo.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If your set track came in straight and curved sections
but does not include a road bed, you would be able
to create whatever radius that would fit by using
FLEX track. It bends to the curvature you want,
comes in 2 to 3 ft sections. You would need a razor
saw or Dremel cutting wheel to cut it to fit your
layout. You would also need a pack of joiners.

Don


----------



## lvendramini (Jan 14, 2016)

*Thanks,Don*

Yes,the starter set comes in straight and curved sections on a grey coloured bed.I want to keep it all Bachmann,and I need to know how many curved pieces I need and also the correct radius.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track*



lvendramini said:


> Hi,I just joined today.I have bought a Bachmann n scale plug&play train set.I have cut the board to fit the 34x24" track set and I want to add extra tracks to go inwards creating an over/under pass,basically an oval within an oval but in one continuous loop for simplicity.I want to know what tracks I need .I think I need 11.25 radius tracks but in what lengths?This is my first train set and I want it to be "busy" enoudh to keep my grand kids entertained.Thank you all.Cheers all,Leo.


 I doubt you can fit an under and over loop in that small a space; without having very steep grades to get up and over. You can keep your track, "all Bachman" if you wish, but why? Unless you plan on taking the track apart a lot, there is no advantage in sectional track. Roadbed track is also more expensive, and a lot more limiting in the available curves, and turnouts.
I agree with Don, flex track is a better way to go. It's your railroad though, and of course, you can build it any way you wish.

Good Luck, and have fun with those grand kids!

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Leo and welcome. The problem is that you're being a little too ambitious using the original 43 x 24 track size, you wont be able to do much within that confine. Best junk your existing track and start again using a good reliable make like Atlas or Peco which can incorporate flex track and build a larger board. Then you can think about a more convoluted plan. If you're not sure of how to go look for an existing plan and copy that. Good luck.


----------



## lvendramini (Jan 14, 2016)

*Saw the light*

Yes it`s true.Over the last three days all has fallen into place,dare I say into a cosmic place and state In short,Flex Track is the only way to go.All else is smoke and mirrors.Thank you to my American brothers.Leo.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Photos*

Iven....

Take some digital photos as you progress, starting with the bare table. If you run into a bind, sending a photo or two to some of these folks can really help. Many on this forum have decades of experience and there is no reason to remake all the same mistakes I did. Plus, it will jog your memory as to " how you did it "...just in case you need to undo it. And when you pass the layout down to your grand kids, they will see your skills portrayed historically. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

The Bachmann track is great for first layouts, temporary layouts or trying ideas before making something more permanent. The flex track is much more forgiving when making a more permanent layout.

You may want to study layout plan books or get layout design software to help plan / design your layout.

There are some threads here about the "tricks" to successfully laying flex track.

Remember, it is YOUR layout, so if you like it, that is all that matters.

Have Fun!!


----------



## lvendramini (Jan 14, 2016)

*Track layout*

Designing my first track,and the awareness is all about keeping the curves correct.I feel an obsession coming on.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

lvendramini said:


> Thank you to my American brothers.Leo.


How about your British brother?!


----------



## lvendramini (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes,now I see this is a multi national site so let me include in that,model train lovers all over the world.:appl:


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Obsessed*

Leo....if you are not obsessed, you're not one of us. I was reading this forum at 0330 this morning. I need to get a life....ah, er.... Or more trains. Dave


----------

